
Show HN: Node Based Vector Designer Mac App - nthState
Hi!<p>I&#x27;ve been working for a few weeks on a node based vector design tool.<p>It&#x27;s non-destructive and exports to Sketch and Illustrator.<p>You can create graphs of Vector Nodes which feed into each other and produce a new Vector shape.<p>I&#x27;ve created a quick video on how to use the grid component, and also a longer video where I go other a few more features.<p>Longer overview:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=dM8fgL-ibjI" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=dM8fgL-ibjI</a><p>Grid tool:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=BwPYTu8_XwE" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=BwPYTu8_XwE</a><p>I wrote it in Swift 4.2, using Cocoa (It&#x27;s a Mac app), It also uses Metal for rendering the canvas and a SpriteKit view for the node editor.
======
sunshineMoon
That is really helpful - Thx

